# Tourism minister optimistic as Hurgada receives 32,000 visitors in 4 days



## hhaddad

Egypt's hard-hit tourism sector is facing a new start after a “difficult” year, but there is reason for optimism, the Egyptian tourism minister said on Tuesday.
Tourism Minister Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour said at a press conference ahead of the ITB travel trade show, which opens on Wednesday, that Egypt’s invitation to be a guest of honor was a “milestone.”
After German Economics Minister Philipp Roesler inaugurated the show, Abdel Nour said, “It’s a new beginning at the right time after 2011, which was a turning point.”
He said that “it would be an understatement to say it was a difficult year” for the tourism industry, more than a year after the uprising that ousted President Hosni Mubarak.
But he said there were “positive signs” of better times ahead while acknowledging that much remained to be done.
“The road will be long and sometimes bumpy, but we are confident,” he said.
“We are seeing some positive signs,” he added, pointing to the economy.
And he voiced regret that media attention focused on events in Cairo’s Tahrir Square, which he said did not represent the situation in other parts of the country, where calm prevailed.
Since early 2011, Egypt’s economy has been weakened by a fall in tourism and a collapse of foreign exchange reserves.
About 10,644 exhibitors from 187 countries are due to take part in the ITB show which runs until Sunday.
On Tuesday, Hurghada International Airport has received 32,000 European tourists over the past four days. They arrived on board 192 flights.
Airport manager Samy Abdel Moneim said incoming tourists’ numbers surged this week comparing to the last week. He said Russians made up the largest number of visitors, followed by Germans, Scandinavians and the British.
He said the current incoming tourism rate is likely to persist until the end of March.
Hatem Mounir, a senior official at the Tourism Ministry, said the present period is witnessing a surge in hotel occupancy to 58 percent, describing the rate as reasonable given the country’s current circumstances.
Mounir said Hurghada’s hotels have recorded the highest occupancy rates, with the percentage reaching 80 percent at some five-star hotels.
On Sunday, a report by the Central Agency for Public Mobility and Statistics said the number of international tourists to Egypt declined during the last quarter of 2011 by 29.2 percent, at 2.9 million compared to 4.2 million at the same time in 2010.











Tourism minister optimistic as Hurgada receives 32,000 visitors in 4 days | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam

So that's an average of 48 flights per day over the last four days. Isn't that a lot of flights for Hurghada?


----------



## canuck2010

How is the new airport terminal construction going down there? It looked very impressive when I saw it a few months ago.


----------



## expatagogo

I'll believe those numbers when someone tells me "hamas daya" and it really is "only five minutes."


----------



## Maireadhoey

aykalam said:


> So that's an average of 48 flights per day over the last four days. Isn't that a lot of flights for Hurghada?


There are statistics, statistics and a load of crap. According to the airports site they have 28 not 48 flights per day, in and out. Maybe these were a very special 4 days....


----------



## hurghadapat

Maireadhoey said:


> There are statistics, statistics and a load of crap. According to the airports site they have 28 not 48 flights per day, in and out. Maybe these were a very special 4 days....


and included in the 28 arrivals today are some internal flights


----------



## MaidenScotland

maybe they meant to say that coaches also came from cairo airport lol


----------



## Eco-Mariner

They will continue lying, won't they?

Watch out for airport strikes at Hurghada and Cairo now that Marsa Alam airport workers have asked for more wages.

Then their fragile tourist industry will again be threatened. Brits are filling Spanish flights this Easter break as Egypt will not get it's act together in time as most are sick of their lies, hyked prices, hassle and being let down.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam

"Our hotels in the Red Sea areas are filled with Russians", Ed Fuller, president of Marriot's international division, said. "They're not intimidated."


No quick revival seen for Egypt, Tunisia tourism - Economy - Business - Ahram Online

Filled with Russians? Really? :confused2:


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Knowing how strapped the Egyptian tourism sector is, the Russian tourist board took advantage and made them _"an offer they couldn't refuse."_
Hence holidays and landing fees at 1/3rd of which the rest of Europe pay just to keep some hotels open the same as after the bombings.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hhaddad

A friend of mine came on a BMI to Cairo which was codeshare with Air Canada and egyptair total passengers on board was 30 out of a possible 333 seats. See what I mean.Normally that's 3 flights 3 planes and possibly 900 passengers.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The revolution has not helped but surely they must realise that the way tourists here are treated as walking ATMs and every body they come across badgers them into parting with money doesn't help? PLus of course things are not cheap here, if you eat out in a decent restaurant restaurant in Cairo you pay more than UK prices.. 
I ate last week in a nice but not fancy restaurant in Maadi, cost of my meal.. 150LE.. for a main meal and desert, no alcohol only a large bottle of water shared with the others on the table.

I cannot understand why restaurants are so expensive here as labour is cheap.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I cannot understand why restaurants are so expensive here as labour is cheap.


My guess would be to keep the mobs out. If everyone can afford the restaurant then "anyone" will walk in, which is not what they want  Egyptian class system has no written rules but they all play by those rules


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> My guess would be to keep the mobs out. If everyone can afford the restaurant then "anyone" will walk in, which is not what they want  Egyptian class system has no written rules but they all play by those rules




I think you have hit the nail on the head.. I never thought of it like that.

Cairo opera tickets are dirt cheap in fact I was paying 10LE to go to shows two years ago so they got round keeping the so called rif raf out by having a dress code.. jacket and tie for mem.


----------



## canuck2010

It's inflation, costs of everything are going up, while the currency continues to depreciate.


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> It's inflation, costs of everything are going up, while the currency continues to depreciate.




I disagree.. I have always found eating out in Cairo expensive..


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes produce is rising but to be charged London prices is really pushing it


----------



## mamasue

aykalam said:


> "Our hotels in the Red Sea areas are filled with Russians", Ed Fuller, president of Marriot's international division, said. "They're not intimidated."
> 
> 
> No quick revival seen for Egypt, Tunisia tourism - Economy - Business - Ahram Online
> 
> Filled with Russians? Really? :confused2:



Sorry....If I were president of Marriott's International Division....I wouldn't be boasting about my hotels being full of Russians!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

> Sunday, March 11th, 2012, 17:44.
> 
> 114 flights with 18504 tourists on board have arrived Hurgada from EU and Russia, who will be spending 2 weeks in resorts and hotels near Hurgada and Safaga.
> 
> In the mean while, 111 flights departed back to multiple European airports with 19276 tourists on board. As for national flights, 12 flights arrived from Cairo international airport with 625 passengers on board, also 12 flights have departed to Cairo airport with 686 passengers on board.


From the Arabic El Youm EL Sabee's website, Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãØÇÑ ÇáÛÑÏÞÉ íÓÊÞÈá 18504 ÓÇÆÍ

I might have made some translation errors, which I'll apologize about, but the numbers.........?! Not me I swear :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> From the Arabic El Youm EL Sabee's website, Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãØÇÑ ÇáÛÑÏÞÉ íÓÊÞÈá 18504 ÓÇÆÍ
> 
> I might have made some translation errors, which I'll apologize about, but the numbers.........?! Not me I swear :lol:




Has to be free, for the publicity that is assuming it's fact


----------



## JochenvW

hhaddad said:


> A friend of mine came on a BMI to Cairo which was codeshare with Air Canada and egyptair total passengers on board was 30 out of a possible 333 seats.


Wow, 333 seats on a A321. That's a record! Now wonder nobody want's to fly with them...


----------



## hhaddad

jochenvw said:


> wow, 333 seats on a a321. That's a record! Now wonder nobody want's to fly with them...


a330-300


----------



## Eco-Mariner

The A321 typically accommodates 185 passengers in a two-class configuration (16 in first class and 169 in economy) – while offering unbeatable economics in high-density seating (*with up to 220 passengers*) for charter and low-cost operators. 
The twin-engine A321 can be powered by either of two engine options: the CFM International CFM56 or International Aero Engines’ V2500.

Eco-Mariner


----------



## JochenvW

hhaddad said:


> a330-300


Are you sure your friend was flying BMI? They don't operate A330-300. :confused2: EgyptAir however operates A330-300 to Heathrow with a BMI code share...


----------



## MaidenScotland

JochenvW said:


> Are you sure your friend was flying BMI? They don't operate A330-300. :confused2: EgyptAir however operates A330-300 to Heathrow with a BMI code share...




Does it really matter..


:focus:


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Does it really matter..
> 
> 
> :focus:


 No it doesn't because the fact is there where only 30 passengers on the flight.


----------



## Lanason

That's sounds a very rare event - all the flights we have done (or know about) between Cairo and London have been virtually full recently 👮

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## hhaddad

*Five airlines at Cairo airport cancel flights for lack of passengers*

Five airline companies operating out of Cairo International Airport canceled their flights Wednesday due to an absence of passengers, airport sources said.
Passengers were notified of the decision.
The sources said passenger booking rates differ from time to time. Given the current state of instability in Egypt, rates can be high on some days and low on others, they added.
Civil Aviation Minister Hussein Massoud told the People’s Assembly Sunday that air traffic in Egypt has been negatively affected by consecutive events harmful to security since the 25 January uprising broke out early last year, which has become clear considering the decreased number of passengers. However, Massoud expressed his hope that the situation would improve in the coming months.
Massoud said he expects air traffic to return to pre-revolution rates, predicting that by 2014, some 82 million passengers will arrive annually from 23 international airports and regional hubs affiliated with the Egypt Airports Company.
He also said that air traffic is always affected by political developments. Some countries have imposed bans on traveling to Egypt, like Japan, from which Egypt used to receive many passengers, he added.




Five airlines at Cairo airport cancel flights for lack of passengers | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Five airline companies operating out of Cairo International Airport canceled their flights Wednesday due to an absence of passengers, airport sources said.
> Passengers were notified of the decision.
> The sources said passenger booking rates differ from time to time. Given the current state of instability in Egypt, rates can be high on some days and low on others, they added.
> Civil Aviation Minister Hussein Massoud told the People’s Assembly Sunday that air traffic in Egypt has been negatively affected by consecutive events harmful to security since the 25 January uprising broke out early last year, which has become clear considering the decreased number of passengers. However, Massoud expressed his hope that the situation would improve in the coming months.
> Massoud said he expects air traffic to return to pre-revolution rates, predicting that by 2014, some 82 million passengers will arrive annually from 23 international airports and regional hubs affiliated with the Egypt Airports Company.
> He also said that air traffic is always affected by political developments. Some countries have imposed bans on traveling to Egypt, like Japan, from which Egypt used to receive many passengers, he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five airlines at Cairo airport cancel flights for lack of passengers | Egypt Independent




maybe no one told him about the thousands of Russians plus I saw 3 coach loads of Japanese a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MaidenScotland

A friend flew back from the UK on Saturday... plane was full
My maid flew back from the Philippines on Sunday.. 3/4 full,


----------



## JochenvW

Traffic at CAI was up 94% in February compared with last year (which shouldn't be a surprise) but is still down 11% compared with 2010. Main problem is domestic traffic which is down 43% compared with 2010 (up 136% compared with last year)...


----------



## hhaddad

*12,000 tourists arrive in Hurghada on Saturday*

Airplane passenger numbers at Hurghada International Airport on Saturday are highest since the start of the 25 January revolution in 2011, said Sami Abdel Moneim, the airport's head.
Seventy-five airplanes have landed at the airport so far today, carrying 12,000 tourists.
He said that Egypt’s rating at the Berlin Stock Exchange for Tourism reflects the higher number of tourist arrivals.
Forty percent of the arrivals were Russian, 25 percent were from Germany and 10 percent were from the Netherlands.
Numerous buses were awaiting the tourists to take them to resorts in Hurghada and Safaga, he added.
He said that these numbers promise to double hotel occupancy rates, revitalize shopping at tourist bazaars and create job opportunities.
Maged al-Qady, secretary general of the Tourist Resorts Chamber in Hurghada, said the increase in airport activity highlights the success of publicity at the Berlin Stock Exchange for Tourism and the efforts of Egyptian tourist authorities.
Tourism rates dropped during the last quarter of 2011 by 29.2 percent, to 2.9 million compared to 4.2 million at the same time in 2010, according to official figures. 
The government has said that the state of uncertainty that has prevailed since the outbreak of the 25 January revolution, as well as periodic outbreaks of violence in 2011 and into 2012, have discouraged tourists from visiting the country.
Translated from MENA


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Airplane passenger numbers at Hurghada International Airport on Saturday are highest since the start of the 25 January revolution in 2011, said Sami Abdel Moneim, the airport's head.
> Seventy-five airplanes have landed at the airport so far today, carrying 12,000 tourists.
> He said that Egypt’s rating at the Berlin Stock Exchange for Tourism reflects the higher number of tourist arrivals.
> Forty percent of the arrivals were Russian, 25 percent were from Germany and 10 percent were from the Netherlands.
> Numerous buses were awaiting the tourists to take them to resorts in Hurghada and Safaga, he added.
> He said that these numbers promise to double hotel occupancy rates, revitalize shopping at tourist bazaars and create job opportunities.
> Maged al-Qady, secretary general of the Tourist Resorts Chamber in Hurghada, said the increase in airport activity highlights the success of publicity at the Berlin Stock Exchange for Tourism and the efforts of Egyptian tourist authorities.
> Tourism rates dropped during the last quarter of 2011 by 29.2 percent, to 2.9 million compared to 4.2 million at the same time in 2010, according to official figures.
> The government has said that the state of uncertainty that has prevailed since the outbreak of the 25 January revolution, as well as periodic outbreaks of violence in 2011 and into 2012, have discouraged tourists from visiting the country.
> Translated from MENA




I hope this is true..


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flight Carrier Origin Arrival Status Track
HG 2265 Niki (LXR) Luxor 12:20 PM En Route
On-time 
MS 335 Egyptair (CAI) Cairo 12:35 PM Landed
Delayed 
FV 269 Rossiya (LED) Saint Petersburg 12:25 PM Scheduled

UN 679 Transaero (SVO) Moscow 12:41 PM En Route
Delayed 
TYA 7635 Nordstar (DME) Moscow 01:12 PM Scheduled
On-time 
AB 2680 Air Berlin (DUS) Dusseldorf 01:30 PM En Route
On-time 
AB 3648 Air Berlin (DRS) Dresden 02:10 PM En Route
On-time 
MS 337 Egyptair (CAI) Cairo 02:40 PM Scheduled

OS 9543 Austrian (VIE) Vienna 02:44 PM En Route
On-time


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am sure that someone recently posted that Germany and Russia have had incentives to fly here??


----------



## JochenvW

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure that someone recently posted that Germany and Russia have had incentives to fly here??


If there are special incentives there not given by the airports. The Egyptian Airports Company, which runs Hurghada and Sharm, has incentives for any airline starting or re-starting a route...

I guess we'll see even more traffic next Saturday with Easter Holidays starting in most German Federal States...


----------



## hhaddad

*Tourist minister changes the tune*

*Experts and officials warned of the collapse of the tourism sector, in spite of the recovery the sector has witnessed during the Easter season, due to the decline in revenues and the change in the type of tourists visiting Egypt during that period.
Osama al-Ashry, undersecretary of the Tourism Ministry and supervisor of the hotel sector, said the occupancy rates in Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada reached 60 percent. He added only 25 percent of the floating hotels are working, and that occupancy rates do not exceed three percent. Ashry said this means 75 percent of floating hotels have stopped working.
He explained that the hotel sector is currently surveying the hotels and recording their status, especially since the Tourism Ministry is hoping to reinvigorate the Nile cruise industry, which will require vessel maintenance to guarantee the safety of tourists.
Ahmed Balbaa, chairman of the tourism committee of the Egyptian Business Association, said he feared the impact of the decline in hotel sector revenues on tourism in general, noting that despite expectations of higher rates of occupancy during the Spring — to between 60 and 70 percent — the current occupancy rise is actually the result of a 40 to 50 percent price reduction.
Balbaa said that the low prices would lead to a different kind of tourist, who would spend less than the tourists the country is used to seeing. 
Balbaa added that that this, in turn, would mean lower revenues during already difficult circumstances, as the state has not yet responded to the tourism sector’s demands for a crisis fund and that tourism workers be paid. Balbaa stressed that workers in the tourist sector have not received salaries since February.
He added that maintenance at hotels would be affected due to low income rates, and that employees would be affected as well.
Major General Tariq Saad, head of the Tourism Development Authority, told Al-Masry Al-Youm that there has been progress in tourism development projects, although they are coming along slowly. Saad said that improving the situation was closely related to security and stability, adding that there was a direct correlation between the success of projects and political stability.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm
*


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> *..............
> Ahmed Balbaa, chairman of the tourism committee of the Egyptian Business Association, said he feared the impact of the decline in hotel sector revenues on tourism in general, noting that despite expectations of higher rates of occupancy during the Spring — to between 60 and 70 percent — the current occupancy rise is actually the result of a 40 to 50 percent price reduction.
> ..........................
> *


40 to 50% price reduction?! Reduction my ar$e!!! Hotels' prices actually went up!!


----------



## Sonrisa

I know well that many hotels in Egypt have had to reduce their rates a lot, yes, as much as 50%.. the sector is suffering. Personally think that it will take some time -years- to recover. Tourism follows trends. Egypt no longer is where it was six or seven years ago. 

It would be interesting to know which hotel has actually increased their rates? 
I had a really unbelievably good deal in a hotel in Hurghada, to go for one week during the french school holidays, but unfortunately we cancelled due to other commitments.


----------



## hhaddad

Sonrisa said:


> I know well that many hotels in Egypt have had to reduce their rates a lot, yes, as much as 50%.. the sector is suffering. Personally think that it will take some time -years- to recover. Tourism follows trends. Egypt no longer is where it was six or seven years ago.
> 
> It would be interesting to know which hotel has actually increased their rates?
> I had a really unbelievably good deal in a hotel in Hurghada, to go for one week during the french school holidays, but unfortunately we cancelled due to other commitments.


Unlike last year when it was possible to find a week all inclusive hotel **** for only for 250 euros this year it has not been
possible to find any of the popular hotels in Hurghad for less than 340 euros.


----------



## JochenvW

I'm currently sitting at a pool of a German resort in Hurghada. They increased their resident rates. The hotel is completly packed and it's the same kind of tourists that we met here before the revolution.


----------



## alexvw

The Aldiana Makadi Bay has increased its residents' rate from 440 to 540LE (all inclusive), and the occupancy is currently at 95% :O


----------



## Lanason

alexvw said:


> The Aldiana Makadi Bay has increased its residents' rate from 440 to 540LE (all inclusive), and the occupancy is currently at 95% :O


Per person or per room

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## aykalam

Around 14,000 tourists have arrived so far on Saturday at Hurghada International Airport, the highest number of tourists to visit the resort city since the start of the 25 January revolution in 2011, said officials.

Highest number of tourists since 25 January 2011 arrive in Hurghada Saturday | Egypt Independent


----------



## hhaddad

That's funny only 30 or so flights listed on arrivals Hurghada.


----------



## alexvw

Lanason said:


> Per person or per room
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


Per person (incl alcohol), kids free


----------



## GM1

hhaddad said:


> That's funny only 30 or so flights listed on arrivals Hurghada.


Not all the flights are listed on this list!


----------



## hurghadapat

GM1 said:


> Not all the flights are listed on this list!


Just had a quick check and up till midnight tonight 25 arrivals showing and quite a few are internal but also majority seem to be from Russia.....


----------



## GM1

last year my sister came from Holland and their flight was not mentioned on the arrivals list at all!


----------



## Eco-Mariner

My company Directors arrived in Hurghada on Saturday and their hotel has 7 rooms with guests in them. One colleague stated that Hurghada is dying a death and it is time the government admits it.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hhaddad

Eco-Mariner said:


> My company Directors arrived in Hurghada on Saturday and their hotel has 7 rooms with guests in them. One colleague stated that Hurghada is dying a death and it is time the government admits it.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


Which hotel was this?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ughhh I hate all inclusive... why should I subsidise boozers?


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> ughhh I hate all inclusive... why should I subsidise boozers?


Also doesn't give businesses outside of hotel a bite of the cherry as well...IMHO...the best thing Egypt could do is stop the all inclusive....they had to do that in the Gambia.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Why stop A.I.? they are they only places you don't get hassled.

Look, those who visit eat out whether A.I. or not but they are sick and tired of all the pressure street vendors, tour-touts and tacky-shop owners parade everwhere you look. I'm speaking about the Red Sea locations now and I'm telling you these locals spoilt it for themselves. 

My colleagues brought their families. They wanted to relax as these are the places for sunshine and corals and not to be bombarded by poverty pleading Egyptians who strayed from their own villages to grab a tourist. All inclusive will revitalise the state of Egypt's tourist economy right now as they have no other alternative. Other than no industry at all with Shariah law pending.

Regulation is the answer, not barring practices that have proved benificial for decades.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## hhaddad

Eco-Mariner said:


> Why stop A.I.? they are they only places you don't get hassled.
> 
> Look, those who visit eat out whether A.I. or not but they are sick and tired of all the pressure street vendors, tour-touts and tacky-shop owners parade everwhere you look. I'm speaking about the Red Sea locations now and I'm telling you these locals spoilt it for themselves.
> 
> My colleagues brought their families. They wanted to relax as these are the places for sunshine and corals and not to be bombarded by poverty pleading Egyptians who strayed from their own villages to grab a tourist. All inclusive will revitalise the state of Egypt's tourist economy right now as they have no other alternative. Other than no industry at all with Shariah law pending.
> 
> Regulation is the answer, not barring practices that have proved benificial for decades.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner


I agree entirely with what you say after several visits to Hurghada on half board basis and was hastled and pestered every time we just put a foot outside the hotel we went for A.I. and just stay in the hotel.


----------



## aykalam

*Egypt tourism down a third in first quarter of 2012: MENA*

The number of tourists visiting Egypt in the first quarter of 2012 fell to 2.34 million, a drop of 30 percent on the same period the previous year (3.1 million in 2011), state-run news agency MENA reported on Friday.

Egypt tourism down a third in first quarter of 2012: MENA - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Alfleilawaleila70

Hi Eco-Mariner,
I would like to say to you that I do agree with your latest posts. 
Maybe I am mistaken, but I remember that some years ago tour operator like Tez Tour (russian one) they were operating in certain areas (hurghada) with Blue Sky (local ground operator) in a monopoly regime, that lead to attack small private owned tourist agencies in Hurghada through El Gorfa (Tourist Agency Chamber). with "had hoc" home made regulations. Bribes and corruption still they are dominating some sectors of the country, especially the tourism sector itself.
Thx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Eco-Mariner said:


> Why stop A.I.? they are they only places you don't get hassled.
> 
> Look, those who visit eat out whether A.I. or not but they are sick and tired of all the pressure street vendors, tour-touts and tacky-shop owners parade everwhere you look. I'm speaking about the Red Sea locations now and I'm telling you these locals spoilt it for themselves.
> 
> My colleagues brought their families. They wanted to relax as these are the places for sunshine and corals and not to be bombarded by poverty pleading Egyptians who strayed from their own villages to grab a tourist. All inclusive will revitalise the state of Egypt's tourist economy right now as they have no other alternative. Other than no industry at all with Shariah law pending.
> 
> Regulation is the answer, not barring practices that have proved benificial for decades.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner






Of course they are sick and tired of the hassle but saying come to a red sea resort and live in the hotel grounds on AI is just plain ridiculous.. I may as well just book into a hotel in Cairo and sit by their pool. I don't want to pay for someone elses drinking habit nor do I want to be hassled. The tourist minister must step in and stop these unsavoury practices by shops/camel rides/bars etc


----------



## Helen Ellis

I live next door to Aquamarine hotel in Hurghada. It is full and fabulous. Walked through a couple of days ago and it was hard to believe I was in Egypt. It was spotless and beautifully calm, and I was told the food was good. There is no reason to leave the hotel and go into Hurghada, there is nothing of Egypt's history to see here, not even the old fishing village it once was. A trip to the souk may be interesting, but you'd only go once. Walking the 50 metres to the entrance of the Aquamarine I still managed to get pestered by a taxi driver, patting the front seat and saying come on come on. Note I was full covered, maxi dress and shawl covering arms and neck. Who needs this on a beach holiday. 
Tourists can go anywhere they like, I'm sure the ones staying in the hotel (can't remember the name) where the staff went on strike yesterday will not be coming back to Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> I live next door to Aquamarine hotel in Hurghada. It is full and fabulous. Walked through a couple of days ago and it was hard to believe I was in Egypt. It was spotless and beautifully calm, and I was told the food was good. There is no reason to leave the hotel and go into Hurghada, there is nothing of Egypt's history to see here, not even the old fishing village it once was. A trip to the souk may be interesting, but you'd only go once. Walking the 50 metres to the entrance of the Aquamarine I still managed to get pestered by a taxi driver, patting the front seat and saying come on come on. Note I was full covered, maxi dress and shawl covering arms and neck. Who needs this on a beach holiday.
> Tourists can go anywhere they like, I'm sure the ones staying in the hotel (can't remember the name) where the staff went on strike yesterday will not be coming back to Egypt.




Exactly so why go to Hurgada? If you cannot go outside due to hassle you may as well go somewhere else.


----------

